# Sticky  Videos



## Amphitrite

Please do not post links or embed videos of Bettas fighting or being aggressive toward any species. While, unfortunately, it does happen it is not necessary to post on the Forum where it may distress many members.

If you find a photo or video distressing, please report.


----------

